# Spotty, dotty, whatsits!



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi can anyone tell me what these are?......apart from cute fluffy mousie wousies!! :lol


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

By the way, not so bothered about the colour, just the markings xx


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Their variegated.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Will they stay that way or will the markings change when they molt?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

The markings will stay pretty much the same when they molt, no changes to markings.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Look variegated  very pretty


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

I have no idea where that came from as neither parent looks like that! :shock:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Varigated is the name of a pattern as per show standards, not a gene.

Genetics wise, they look Lethal White (W/w) which is the gene that can cause the pattern known as varigated.

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

So what would they produce if mated to a non W mouse?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Depends on what mouse you put them with. 

I have two variegated / lethal white gerbils. I know that, if they have babies that are solid white, or solid white with a small spot, they will most likely get mega colon, and die. Is there anything similar in variegated mice? I know that homozygous is lethal, but in what way? Do they die before birth? Or at some time after?


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Ooooh good question, wish i knew the answer


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

50% w/w
50% W/w

So they should pass it on as it is dominant.

Lethal White *is* lethal in homozygous form (W/W) but is does not kill in the womb like Ay/Ay and Rw/Rw... W/W mice are generally born with no coloured hairs at all, mostly look like black eyed whites, and don't thrive and generally die before weaning.
I'm assuming it is some sort of deficiency, though I haven't looked into it extensively because its not a variety I ever intend to keep.

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow ok good to know, by the way are the other babies agouti?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I was wondering. 
I know from my experience with the gerbils, the white one made it to young adulthood, and then got fat very suddenly, and just keeled over one day. I'm assuming mega colon, and will cull any other solid white babies.

I wish I had variegated mice. . . -grumble grumble-


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

I certainly wasn't expecting these!!!
I could post you one in a jiffy bag!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They look Agouti hon, but I cannot be absolutely sure cos of the picture quality.

And I am not a fan of the W gene, which is why I would never breed for show varigated mice.

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Does the belly colour take longer to come through?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It can do yes. If any of the babies are tan, tan bellies can start out very pale and darken as they get older.

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I am soooo happy....I got Agouti babies


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They look it, as I said though, i can't be sure. You can look up close, are they ticked?

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

They kinda look like a wild mouse, like the hairs are banded.
Well i will just have to be patient won't I


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Update!!!
Today i went to check on my babies and their eyes are open   
I couldn't resist.....i had to get the camera out :lol: 









how cute????


----------

